# Contest: Bark On Natural



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought I would run a little contest. What I am looking for is a nice natural with some of the bark left on it. How much is left on is up to you, though there should be enough bark that it is obviously part of the design. Here are three naturals from my gallery to give you an idea of what I am thinking of:

The prize will be a Kangaroo "pouch" naturally made by males of the species, with a lanyard and a magnetic dispenser set up for 7/16 steel balls.

Let's run it until midnight May 6th.

Let's see what you've got.

Winnie

*Note:* I have decide to do a second Bark-On contest at the end of the summer. It will give everyone a chance to keep an eye out throughout the summer for that fork that has something "just a little different". I'll make a "Boiled Leather Ammo Pouch" as a prize then. They're pretty cool.

winnie


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ouch! The kangaroo didn't have to sacrifice his satchel for a slingshot contest......what's wrong with you people??!!


----------



## giopants (Apr 26, 2017)

Time to start applying some bark to my naturals here's the latest I've made but these aren't for contest since there isn't any bark on them























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Oh it could run longer :O, its cool contest, but im lack of time


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, the wheels are turning.

Sharker, If you don't have time, that gives the rest of us a chance!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Any other rules such as length of time as a member, amount of posts etc?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Can a fork with bark made some time ago be eligible for this contest ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Rockslinger, No other rules. Go for it whether you are a seasoned pro or you bought your first wrist rocket yesterday.

Dr J., If you made it enter it.

I'm looking for people to alter their perspective a bit. I have seen a lot of naturals on the forum over the last six or seven years and, with the exception of those forks that have actually been heavily (and beautifully) worked, they all look pretty similar. Don't get me wrong, to build even a simple slingshot can be rewarding and many simple slingshots are very beautiful in their own way. A slingshot with a bit of bark left on it just requires a slightly different eye.

So, dig through your pile of old forks, change your paradigm and let's see what you can do.

[I admit it is not the best time of year to be cutting a fresh fork and carving it here in the northern hemisphere but many fresh forks can be stabilized in the microwave. I have mentioned in the past, though some found it offensive - which I actually found pretty humorous - that cemetery brush piles are great places to find interesting (and well fertilized) forks. I have never had a grounds keeper say no when I told them I was making slingshots and looking for forks. They always point it out and say "go to it".]

Winnie


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Cool contest...I hope I have enough free time to enter....Even if I don't make the entry deadline I will be trying my hand at a bark on natty eventually...I always thought the bark would eventually lift off without proper stabilization (cactus juice)?

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I just finished a few with "under-bark" on, but nothing with full bark. I can never seem to find the right sized fork to leave full bark on.

I'm looking forward to seeing what everyone comes up with.



Spoiler



Partial Bark or Under Bark (is that a word?)


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats a cool contest... Anyone in the UK have a raw natty frame to spare me?


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a small bark on, sanded smooth Hickory ergo (thanks to Mother Nature). Very accurate little shooter.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Ifab25 it looks like you are in the lead so far. A

any idea what kind of wood it is?

winnie


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

It's hickory.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Winnie said:


> Ifab25 it looks like you are in the lead so far. A
> any idea what kind of wood it is?
> winnie


O/T--heading out your way with some friends in a couple of weeks for some camping, hiking, and a visit to Mt. Hood after a few days in Olympic NP


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Three forks with Bark

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Suriname Cherry, Lime, Tamrind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Win the contest Ifab and I'll take the prize down to Olympia and give it to you. I live about 25 miles north of there. Believe it or not, after more than six years on the forum, I have never met another slingshot shooter. I guess Pacific North Westerners don't shoot - or they just don't like me...

winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Dr J, I especially like the bark on the Tamrind. What treatment did you do on the forks?


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

I just sanded it lightly then a polyurethane spray.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

From one Dr J to another, I like it.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks !


----------



## giopants (Apr 26, 2017)

Okay guys got the winner here I just need to stain and poly the wood

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Not so sure ! The contest runs until May, and I have another batch to submit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Not sure if I am in, but I'm posting so I can see how this is going. Good Luck to all that do.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

My mesquite pickle fork I made a while back.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I have decided to do a second bark-on contest nearer to the end of the summer. We will continue on with this contest through May 6th and award the pouch then but I thought it would be good also to let everyone look for the perfect fork throughout the summer. I'll see if my opening statement can be edited to explain it. I'll see about maybe making a "Boiled Leather Ammo Pouch" as a prize then. I like them. They're pretty cool.

winnie


----------



## giopants (Apr 26, 2017)

So do these naturals go by the forks only or handle and fork

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Originally posted this in home made section. This is my red cedar backflip. A dedicated tube shooter. Thanks Winnie


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

giopants, I included the three pictures of slingshots I made in the past in order to give some guidance. One has a bark handle, one is all bark and one has bark around only the middle of the slingshot. There can be as much bark or as little as you like, but it must be part of the overall esthetic (aesthetic for you Brits) of the slingshot.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Ibojoe, Nice. Exactly the type of slingshot I've been hoping for. Really well done.

winnie


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

lil Barky one I posted a few months back.. Gatorback I think I called it.. I'll try and pull one off this weekend if there's time...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Ooooooooooooooooo that's a nice one Pie! Looks stout


----------



## giopants (Apr 26, 2017)

Winnie said:


> giopants, I included the three pictures of slingshots I made in the past in order to give some guidance. One has a bark handle, one is all bark and one has bark around only the middle of the slingshot. There can be as much bark or as little as you like, but it must be part of the overall esthetic (aesthetic for you Brits) of the slingshot.


 got it, thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Got a piece in my hand, Just got to make the deadline.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I guess that I am in. I was at my mechanics and there was this branch laying in the back of a truck. It had 2 nice forks and I asked if I could get that? Turns out; "Yeah, sure." So from this morning, it went from branch to Wishbone. Oak, I think. I sanded down all of the crumbly stuff and applied bees wax/mineral oil and buffed it with a sock.



































Thank you for the opportunity.

Happy Shootin'


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one FG! What I really like is that pinky tab. That was a great find


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Sometimes you don't mess with nature, honey locust with gnarly bark. 





Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice looking Natural ! Great find.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Flip, I have never seen a leather loop at the base of a slingshot like that. Good idea and nice touch. The wax and oil finish warms it up really nice.

Gopher, That Honey Locust is sweet. Can't imagine it without bark. Choosing to touch up the base just a bit was a great decision.

Pie, I'd love to see another angle on Gatorback if you have one.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Hey Gopher, that's one nice locust fork ! Beautiful heart wood!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks guys, honey locust is one of my favorites, its a hard wood but still easy to work with and almost always has cool heartwood and neat little pin holes and dark spots throughout, you see that more on the bigger forks. I also have a massive honey locust in my front yard!


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/63130-gatorback-american-beech/?fromsearch=1

sorry Winnie, here ya go.. gotta click on the pics to see them properly...awesome Natties everyone


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Alright, the winner is Ibojoe for his cedar backflip.

I'm heading out the door with a kidney stone so I'll comment further in a day or two.

Ibojoe, if you will send me your particulars via PM I'll get your prize out to you. Good job.

winnie


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

A well deserved win Ibojoe!

Thanx for the opportunity Winne. I hope you are better as soon as you are able.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done, fun contest, do it again sooner rather than later. Congratulations to all who entered their bark on shooters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Winnie said:


> Alright, the winner is Ibojoe for his cedar backflip.
> 
> I'm heading out the door with a kidney stone so I'll comment further in a day or two.
> 
> ...


WHOA! Sorry about the kidney stone Winnie! Been there done that a few times, hope it goes easy! Congrats Joe on the win, well deserved!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

well deserved! Congrats, I'm getting ready for the next one!


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Ok Everyone:

Start thinking about another bark-on contest this fall. If I officially announce it now the listing will get buried by the time this fall rolls around so I will wait.

This summer keep an eye out for a fork or two that might clean up as a nice bark-on slinger.

Thanks for making it fun.

winnie


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Count the old man in !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks a lot to all especially Winnie for putting this on. Winnie, been praying for you hope you are well!! Ok guys let's show him what we got for the next one


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations Joe !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> Thanks a lot to all especially Winnie for putting this on. Winnie, been praying for you hope you are well!! Ok guys let's show him what we got for the next one


----------

